# Canal Report 3/25



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Took my oldest out for about 45 minutes after school. Water temps now around 62. Found specs outside the canal in the channel and a one inside as well. 5 on conventional 2 on the spoon fly - mostly dinks but two went above 16". Looks like the fun is beginning!


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh Yeah, won't be long Mr. Sago and you will be knee deep in speck action over your way. Glad to see you got out, congrats on the day!


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Just don't look at my offshore report from last week - I crossed over to the dark side a little ... hey big strips of metal could be consider flies right?


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome!! 

We need to revisit the offshore scene with a chum bag :shedevil

L8, Harry


----------



## L.Crooke (Jan 14, 2008)

i went in the lights tonight caught around 14. most were probly barely legal but did catch 2 around 3 and 1 around 4. it was fun!


----------

